# My new Meadowbrook Cart Photos



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

another pic......


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

another one.


----------



## marriere (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful horse  Looks like that would be a fun time.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely haffie and gorgeous cart!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. for a video of the test walk go to


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*medow brook.*

hiya your turn out looks beautiful .


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so jealous.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, all, for the compliments. I was so pleased with this cart. It is a very comfortable ride. I can't wait for the arena to dry out after a week of rain so I can practice the competition routine. I will be doing my first competition in October at the Georgia National Fair. My hubby drove Goldie last year and they got second place. Since Hubby wants to enter his haffie this year we bit the bullet and purchased another cart. The Meadowbrook isn't as fancy as the other cart but I have trouble climbing into that one so with the Meadowbrook being lower to the ground I can handle the climb better.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I love the Haffie and the cart! Congrats!


----------

